# Inappropriate Photos



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Dec 2005)

Folks,

Just wanted to post a quick note to say that a new member recently posted highly inappropriate photos on Army.ca, much to our dismay. The photos were removed immediately, and the user was banned and an abuse report filed with his ISP. (I expect that his account will be suspended as a result.)

If this user attempts to come back via other means, please don't hesitate to use the "report to moderator" button to alert Staff and we will do our best to maintain vigilance over the situation.

In the mean time if anyone (including parents of cadets or minors) has any questions or concerns, please let me (or any Army.ca DS) know. 


Cheers and thanks
Mike


----------



## 3rd Herd (31 Dec 2005)

Keep up the good work, just another reason for liking the site.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (31 Dec 2005)

It happens, I never even saw the images so kudos to the vigilance maintained by the DS here at Army.ca.

Mike, i think you double posted this btw.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Dec 2005)

This was pretty bad stuff - I don't get bothered by much but I must say it was a displeasure to have to view the posts in order to take them down.  Just serves as a reminder that the internet is a wild and scary place and that we all need to be vigilant in keeping that crap out of our forums.

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## darmil (1 Jan 2006)

What pictures were they?PM if its that bad, just curious.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> What pictures were they?PM if its that bad, just curious.


MikeH

The incident has been taken care of.  You have no need to know.


----------



## Old Ranger (1 Jan 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> What pictures were they?PM if its that bad, just curious.



Are you a Cat?

Some things should just be left to the discrestion of the DS. 
There are enough things on the internet that are disturbing.
Be thankful that something has been screened.

Ben


----------



## darmil (1 Jan 2006)

I was just curious to know I'll let it be.


----------



## Slim (1 Jan 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> I was just curious to know I'll let it be.



Apparently they were pretty horrid pics Mike.

maybe its better if we were all spared viewing that sort of thing.

I, for one, am very thankful that I was not the DS that had to go and take them down.

My thanks to my comrades on the DS staff who went in and did so without hesitation.

Slim


----------



## Devlin (1 Jan 2006)

Good work MODS thanks for keeping your guard up in a never ending fight.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Jan 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> This was pretty bad stuff - I don't get bothered by much but I must say it was a displeasure to have to view the posts in order to take them down.  Just serves as a reminder that the internet is a wild and scary place and that we all need to be vigilant in keeping that crap out of our forums.
> 
> Cheers,
> Infanteer



I'd be curious to know what could be "that bad" also.  How about a hint?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> MikeH
> 
> The incident has been taken care of.  You have no need to know.



So why not just let Mike's initial post stand on its own?  You can't expect us to read Infanteer's comments and not have our curiousity aroused.  I just assumed it was porn by the original comments and thought nothing of it.  Then all the "I never saw anything like it" commentary.   ???


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jan 2006)

Well, my guess was the thread was left open for anyone who had further complaints about the issue.  It was somewhat of an apology for anybody who came to Army.ca and had to view this.

That being said, I think it can be locked.

PS: Michael, PM sent.


----------

